# ndp proxy



## diaren (Jun 24, 2014)

Is the ndp proxy working in FreeBSD 9.3-BETA1 #0 r267051?

After executing (with real ip and mac):

```
>ndp -s 2001:db8::10:3 12:12:34:34:56:56 proxy
>ndp -na
Neighbor                             Linklayer Address  Netif Expire    S Flags
fe80::1%em0                          ab:cd:ef:ab:cd:ef    em0 23h59m14s S R    
fe80::1212:34ff:fe34:5656%em0        12:12:34:34:56:56    em0 permanent R      
2001:db8::10:3                       12:12:34:34:56:56    em0 permanent R p  <------
2001:db8::abcd:efff:fe:ab:cdef       ab:cd:ef:ab:cd:ef    em0 21h32m14s S R    
fe80::abcd:efff:feab:cdef%em0        ab:cd:ef:ab:cd:ef    em0 17h26m39s S R
```
No response is given to a neighbor solicitation request for the ip.


----------

